# دورة رائعة في تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية بإستخدام STAAD.Pro



## saalaam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام..........

حبيت أرفع لكم هذه المحاضرات التي كان لها الدور الأعظم بالنسبة لي في تعلم ستادبرو

صراحة أنها محاضرات رائعة لمهندس يمني.....

وسأرفعها تباعا....وعددها سبعة وعشرين محاضرة ولكنها ناقصة محاضرتين منذ أن حصلت عليها.....

ولكن الموجود يغني كثيرا........وعلى الله تكون اللهجة واضحة........ههه

تحياتي

مع ملاحظة استخدام المشغل الموجود علي الرابط التالي 
حيث انه أفضل مشغل استعملته بالنسبة لي...لا يقف أمامه أي امتداد وله مزايا كثيرة ورائعة...​ 
http://www.qq-player.com/download/QQPlayer_Setup_English.exe​
الروابط...

المحاضرة الأولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?1np7jneooe7sjm5

المحاضرة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?98csrx5pan0f49a#1

المحاضرة الثالثة

http://www.mediafire.com/?64vn47jmcfghpiu#1

المحاضرة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?43rygk4gswc4jh7​
المحاضرة الخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?dysddjmbuqm4v3t

المحاضرة السادسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?z70albzn08gyxnj

المحاضرة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?fp9c971h6bna4vx

المحاضرة الثامنة

http://www.mediafire.com/?oq9easd82tounaq


المحاضرة التاسعة
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?4dfp7om2id7nsok

المحاضرة العاشرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?flua61bf4baa43t

المحاضرة الحادية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1rub4ctwt59gtye

المحاضرة الثانية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?vilqsbd7diu1a6b

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?s3oydqign135t4b

المحاضرة الرابعة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?t4rabto2c26i992

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?49q8jqo3e2nn7cb

المحاضرة السادسة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?a2fbrgs5gugg0bt

المحاضرة السابعة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?20r36nw5xrndy50

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?k9km889mq73phwg

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?i0jur7a3a6eeu3f

المحاضرة العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?gbe0cwlaqt4bpn6

المحاضرة الواحدة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?ano1wcgunni0u26

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3pvag7zpgorr7gw​
المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?zp6g9xca1ygqm0c

المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?5thf5f4btq68lvd

المحاضرة الخامسة و العشرون والأخيرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?oquwzh838hht8zt


----------



## saalaam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط...

المحاضرة الأولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?1np7jneooe7sjm5

المحاضرة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?98csrx5pan0f49a#1

المحاضرة الثالثة

http://www.mediafire.com/?64vn47jmcfghpiu#1

المحاضرة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?43rygk4gswc4jh7​


----------



## aymanallam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابودال (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا تسلم ايدك وبانتظار المزيد​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام..........​
> 
> 
> حبيت أرفع لكم هذه المحاضرات التي كان لها الدور الأعظم بالنسبة لي في تعلم ستادبرو​
> ...


 
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء..انا حملت احد الدروس ..المدرس متمكن ما شاء الله*
*متابعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن معك...وجزاك الله خيرا.*

*وعاشت ايدك لان حملت الدروس على الميديا فاير ...لانه يدعم الاستكمال,,فقط ملاحظة صغيرة اذا تمكنت من ضغط الملفات يكون افضل لك في رفعها وافضل لنا في تنزيلها .*
*تقبل تحياتي.*
*اخوك م مثنى*


----------



## wael-b (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وبانتظار المزيد.........


----------



## محمدعاطف (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بانتظار المزيد


----------



## saalaam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا..........

أخي مثنى والله حاولت بس الضغط متعب شوي وباقي الملفات مش كبيرة إلى حد بس إنشاء الله بحاول


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafa refaie (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## mdsayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع جدا .........
وفي انتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار باقي المحاضرات ...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (16 ديسمبر 2011)

إيه مو على رأسي.....

تفضلوا هذه الدفعة الثانية من الروابط
.
.
.
المحاضرة الخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?dysddjmbuqm4v3t

المحاضرة السادسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?z70albzn08gyxnj

المحاضرة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?fp9c971h6bna4vx

المحاضرة الثامنة

http://www.mediafire.com/?oq9easd82tounaq


والعفو على التأخير........​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> إيه مو على رأسي.....​
> 
> تفضلوا هذه الدفعة الثانية من الروابط
> ​


​

*يسلم راسك يا بطل ...جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (16 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> إيه مو على رأسي.....
> 
> تفضلوا هذه الدفعة الثانية من الروابط
> .
> ...



يسلم راسك وربي يحفظك ان شاءالله ... 
بس احنه طامعين بكل المحاضرات ...
تحياتي


----------



## saalaam (16 ديسمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> يسلم راسك وربي يحفظك ان شاءالله ...
> بس احنه طامعين بكل المحاضرات ...
> تحياتي


 

الصبر الصبر يابن الفرات.....جايين في الطريق بس اخلص من الرفع.....أصله كلما قرب يخلص يرفع بيكنسل مش عارف ليه وبضطر أرفعه من جديد بس إنشاء الله دفعة ثانية بعد شوي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> الصبر الصبر يابن الفرات.....جايين في الطريق بس اخلص من الرفع.....أصله كلما قرب يخلص يرفع بيكنسل مش عارف ليه وبضطر أرفعه من جديد بس إنشاء الله دفعة ثانية بعد شوي




تسلملي ياغالي ربي يوفقك ان شاءالله


----------



## مهندس رواوص (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراا , وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saalaam (16 ديسمبر 2011)

المحاضرة التاسعة
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?4dfp7om2id7nsok

المحاضرة العاشرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?flua61bf4baa43t

المحاضرة الحادية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1rub4ctwt59gtye

المحاضرة الثانية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?vilqsbd7diu1a6b

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?s3oydqign135t4b​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم على تعبك في تحميل الفيديو... ما تأخذ نصيحتي في ضغط الملفات ببرنامج winrar كان حسيت بالفرق يقل حجم الفيديو الى النصف

ويا ليت اخي لو تخلي عنوان الدرس حتى تكبر الفائدة


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## saalaam (16 ديسمبر 2011)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> تسلم على تعبك في تحميل الفيديو... ما تأخذ نصيحتي في ضغط الملفات ببرنامج winrar كان حسيت بالفرق يقل حجم الفيديو الى النصف
> 
> ويا ليت اخي لو تخلي عنوان الدرس حتى تكبر الفائدة


 

يالله ادينا بدأناهم بدون ضغط

بس مافهمت ايش قصدك بعنوان الدرس​


----------



## saalaam (16 ديسمبر 2011)

وياريت لو المشرفين الأعزاء يثبتوا الموضوع لفترة عشان تعم الفائدة

الأخ ابو بكر .....أو الأخ انس أو خالد الأزهري​


----------



## ST.ENG (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ST.ENG (16 ديسمبر 2011)

وياريت اخي الكريم طريقة تفعيل البرنامج ستاد برو بالصور 
وشكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> المحاضرة التاسعة
> الجزء الأول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2
> الجزء الثاني
> ...





saalaam قال:


> وياريت لو المشرفين الأعزاء يثبتوا الموضوع لفترة عشان تعم الفائدة
> 
> الأخ ابو بكر .....أو الأخ انس أو خالد الأزهري​





جزاكم الله خيرا ... بانتظار البقيه ... نطالب الاشراف بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## hawkar1 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

Good job


----------



## al batsh (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## saalaam (17 ديسمبر 2011)

المحاضرة الرابعة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?t4rabto2c26i992

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?49q8jqo3e2nn7cb

المحاضرة السادسة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?a2fbrgs5gugg0bt

المحاضرة السابعة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?20r36nw5xrndy50

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?k9km889mq73phwg​


----------



## aboelezz011 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود العظيم والنفس الكريمه


----------



## عربي فقط (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أنت و معد المحاضرات رائعون لكن أكمل جميلك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير , و اثمن لك هذا المجهود الرائع ....


----------



## aymanallam (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عربي فقط قال:


> أنت و معد المحاضرات رائعون لكن أكمل جميلك


 


أشكركم جميعا...........وسأكمل جميلي إنشاء الله

ولكن النت أحيانا يتعبني في التحميل ​


----------



## mutayyem21 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اخوي على اي برنامج المفروض اشغله ؟

لان على الميديا بلير يظهر الصوت فقط بدون الصوره


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تفضل أخي العزيز...........هذا أفضل مشغل استعملته بالنسبة لي...لا يقف أمامه أي امتداد وله مزايا كثيرة ورائعة...

http://www.qq-player.com/download/QQPlayer_Setup_English.exe​


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تفضل أخي العزيز...........هذا أفضل مشغل استعملته بالنسبة لي...لا يقف أمامه أي امتداد وله مزايا كثيرة ورائعة...​ 
http://www.qq-player.com/download/QQPlayer_Setup_English.exe​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام..........
> 
> حبيت أرفع لكم هذه المحاضرات التي كان لها الدور الأعظم بالنسبة لي في تعلم ستادبرو
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا عن جهودك 

الموضوع مثبت لبعض الوقت بناء علي طلب بعض الاخوة الاعضاء لتعم الفائده ,,,,,,,,,, وجزا الله صاحب الموضوع وصاحب الشرح


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> وياريت لو المشرفين الأعزاء يثبتوا الموضوع لفترة عشان تعم الفائدة
> 
> الأخ ابو بكر .....أو الأخ انس أو خالد الأزهري​





خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ... بانتظار البقيه ... نطالب الاشراف بتثبيت الموضوع




تم تثبيت الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك با بشمهندس.........وياريت لو تتكرموا بجمع الروابط في الصفحة الأولى ​


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


 


شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> ألف شكر لك با بشمهندس.........وياريت لو تتكرموا بجمع الروابط في الصفحة الأولى ​



سيتم ان شاء الله لاحقا لان الموقع بطئ جدا وهناك صعوبة في موضوع التجميع لكن ان شاء الله سيتم تجميع الروابط في الصفحه الاولي تباعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?i0jur7a3a6eeu3f

المحاضرة العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?gbe0cwlaqt4bpn6

المحاضرة الواحدة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?ano1wcgunni0u26

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3pvag7zpgorr7gw​


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> سيتم ان شاء الله لاحقا لان الموقع بطئ جدا وهناك صعوبة في موضوع التجميع لكن ان شاء الله سيتم تجميع الروابط في الصفحه الاولي تباعا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 


فيكم الخير......وهو كذلك​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> الروابط...
> 
> المحاضرة الأولى
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> إيه مو على رأسي.....
> 
> تفضلوا هذه الدفعة الثانية من الروابط
> .
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> المحاضرة التاسعة
> الجزء الأول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2
> الجزء الثاني
> ...








saalaam قال:


> المحاضرة الرابعة عشر
> ​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?t4rabto2c26i992
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> تفضل أخي العزيز...........هذا أفضل مشغل استعملته بالنسبة لي...لا يقف أمامه أي امتداد وله مزايا كثيرة ورائعة...​
> http://www.qq-player.com/download/qqplayer_setup_english.exe​



تمت اضافة الرابط الي المشاركة الاولي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكر أخي محيي.....وهناك أيضا خمسة روابط في الصفحة السابقة لهذه أرجو ملاحظة ذلك....

وإنشاء في فترة قصيرة سأرفع ماتبقى من الملفات وهي حوالي اربعة....بعون الله...

وشكرا مجددا....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> المحاضرة التاسعة
> الجزء الأول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2
> الجزء الثاني
> ...





saalaam قال:


> وياريت لو المشرفين الأعزاء يثبتوا الموضوع لفترة عشان تعم الفائدة
> 
> الأخ ابو بكر .....أو الأخ انس أو خالد الأزهري​





mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا




جزاكم الله كل خير استاذي واخي مهندس محيي الدين ....


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> المحاضرة التاسعة عشر
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?i0jur7a3a6eeu3f
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير استاذي واخي مهندس محيي الدين ....



وجزاكم الله خيرا اخي محمد وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------



## saalaam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وجزاكم الله خيرا اخي محمد وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


 


أشكركم جميعا.........وأسأل الله أن يتقبل منا جميعا ويجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم


وهنا باقي المحاضرات وكما ذكرت مسبقا أن هناك محاضرتين مفقودتين وهما الثامنة عشر والثانية والعشرون حسب الملف الموجود لدي وقد لا تكونا مفقودتين وإنما غلط في التسمية ولكن إنشاء الله الفائدة في الموجود كثيرة

الروابط المتبقية


المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?zp6g9xca1ygqm0c

المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?5thf5f4btq68lvd

المحاضرة الخامسة و العشرون والأخيرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?oquwzh838hht8zt​


----------



## ST.ENG (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك مهندس saalaamوجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu_nazar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## كريمة* (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علماً ومعرفة
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> أشكركم جميعا.........وأسأل الله أن يتقبل منا جميعا ويجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم
> 
> 
> وهنا باقي المحاضرات وكما ذكرت مسبقا أن هناك محاضرتين مفقودتين وهما الثامنة عشر والثانية والعشرون حسب الملف الموجود لدي وقد لا تكونا مفقودتين وإنما غلط في التسمية ولكن إنشاء الله الفائدة في الموجود كثيرة
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا....وإنشاء الله لنا تواصل مستمر وأي شيء نحن على أتم الاستعداد


نسألكم الدعاء.................ولوالدتي بالرحمة والغفران​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> أشكركم جميعا.........وأسأل الله أن يتقبل منا جميعا ويجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم......​
> *إنشاء الله* الفائدة في الموجود كثيرة​
> الروابط المتبقية....​


 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك فيك وزادك علما وحكمة.
فقط ملاحظة ارجو ان تتقبلها من اخ لك في الاسلام..بخصوص كلمة (انشاء) ,,لان كلمة انشاء عندنا في اللغة هي بناء ,,يعني (انشاء = بناء). وهذا خطأ عظيم في حق الله تعالى وان كان طبعا غير مقصود ولكن بسبب تكرر هذا الخطأ الاملائي الذي يغير معنى الكلام وجب التذكير ..
لا تزعل من عندي ..فأنا ان شاء الله ناصح.
اخوك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
اخي saalaam اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار و جزاك الله عناكل خيرا , ولديا ملاحظة انه يوجد خطا فى ترقيم المحاظرات وكذلك يجب عنونة المحاظرات حتى يسهل اختيار المادة المطلوبة .
مع خالص احترامي وتقديري​*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
اخي saalaam اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار و جزاك الله عناكل خيرا , ولديا ملاحظة انه يوجد خطا فى ترقيم المحاظرات وكذلك يجب عنونة المحاظرات حتى يسهل اختيار المادة المطلوبة .
مع خالص احترامي وتقديري​*


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبد .لك فائق الشكر ولاحترامsaalaam


----------



## saalaam (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكر لكم مروركم الكريم..............وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير​ 
والأخ المهندس رواوص............اعتذر عن فقدان محاضرتين وقد نبهت لذلك في بداية الأمر....:77::77:​ 
وأما بالنسبة لتسمية المحاضرات فهذا صعب شوي لأن المحاضرات كانت مستمرة ولم يكن هناك جدولة لأي دروس وإنما كانت دورة شاملة من البداية إلى النهاية​ 
وتقبلوا تحياتي....:84::84::84:​


----------



## جوكر الهندسة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك و جزاك الله عنا كل حير​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> أشكر لكم مروركم الكريم..............وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير​
> والأخ المهندس رواوص............اعتذر عن فقدان محاضرتين وقد نبهت لذلك في بداية الأمر....:77::77:​
> وأما بالنسبة لتسمية المحاضرات فهذا صعب شوي لأن المحاضرات كانت مستمرة ولم يكن هناك جدولة لأي دروس وإنما كانت دورة شاملة من البداية إلى النهاية​
> وتقبلوا تحياتي....:84::84::84:​



*اخي الكريم saalaam اشرك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وردك , واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح​*


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ali4aqsa (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابورنيم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر ناصر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جهود رائعه


----------



## حيدر ناصر (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## the pump (23 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم إيديك ياباشمهندس
مشكورين جداً على هذه المحاضرات
جزك الله خيراً


----------



## حيدر ناصر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم كثيرا....................أدعوا لأخوانكم في اليمن بالنصر على الطاغية وأعوانه

وفي سوريا كذلك​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

في الحقيقة كلمات الشكر قاصرة في التعبير عن مدى شكرنا لجهدكم. بارك الله بكم


----------



## الفارس الروش (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ريت رابط البرنامج + الكراك وشكراااااا


----------



## مهندس احمد كركري (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك....اخي في الله هناك مشكلة في المحاضرة التاسعة حيث لا يفتح اللينك ارجو المساعدة في فتحها مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## saalaam (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي مهندس أحمد.........لم أفهم بالضبط مالذي لم يعمل لديك.......

ولكن هنا روابط الجزء الأول والثاني من المحاضرة التاسعة......

http://www.mediafire.com/?q3qjchlz54vxai2

http://www.mediafire.com/?4dfp7om2id7nsok​


----------



## مهندس احمد كركري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز يمكن ازعجناك بس ماكو مشكلة بتحميل بس المشكلة بفيديو ما يفتح عالكومبيوتر مثل البقية.......مع جزيل الشكر الك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس احمد كركري قال:


> اخي العزيز يمكن ازعجناك بس ماكو مشكلة بتحميل بس المشكلة بفيديو ما يفتح عالكومبيوتر مثل البقية.......مع جزيل الشكر الك



اخي الكريم استخدم المشغل VLC media player


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم . ايضا المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون مفقودة بالاضافة الى المحاضرة التاسعة عشر والعشرون أو أن هناك خطأ في ترقيم المحاضرات.


----------



## عباس ريان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## عباس ريان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

:63::20:وفقكم الله في خدمة العلم


----------



## ahmedramadi3 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## saalaam (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم . ايضا المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون مفقودة بالاضافة الى المحاضرة التاسعة عشر والعشرون أو أن هناك خطأ في ترقيم المحاضرات.


 

أخي العزيز لقد تم التنبيه ذلك في بداية المشاركة قبل الروابط ....بأن هناك محاضرتين مفقودتين ........:87::87:​ 
يؤسفني ذلك....ولم أستطع الحصول عليهم مجددا......وقد يكون الخطأ في الترقيم كما قلت...​ 
تقبل تحياتي:77::77:​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> أخي العزيز لقد تم التنبيه ذلك في بداية المشاركة قبل الروابط ....بأن هناك محاضرتين مفقودتين ........:87::87:​
> يؤسفني ذلك....ولم أستطع الحصول عليهم مجددا......وقد يكون الخطأ في الترقيم كما قلت...​
> تقبل تحياتي:77::77:​


السلام عليكم 
على الرغم من وجود بعض النواقص , الا ان الموضوع غاية فى الروعة ومجهود يشكر , جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي saalaam وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . ​


----------



## ibrahim_t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هاذا الابداع اخوك ابراهيم حجازي


----------



## المظفر2 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## nawalid6 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك لله كل خير


----------



## توفيق درز (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## civil love (1 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر لك ولصاحب المحاضرات وبارك الله بكم وجعلها قي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايمن صديق (1 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الف خير محاضرات جيدة


----------



## علي19720 (1 يناير 2012)

اشكرك جدا يا استاذ


----------



## fares-25 (2 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفق الجميع​


----------



## هدايت الوندي (3 يناير 2012)

*وفقك الله وشكرا..*


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (3 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## كريمة* (3 يناير 2012)

*الف **الف شكر** وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## m m a (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aboood1989 (4 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الللللللللللللللف عافية !


----------



## الجسر (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المحاضرات


----------



## صقر الهندسه (5 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر ،، وجزاك الله خير 
إن ما خاب ظني يمكن هذا المهندس محمد مفتاح ،،


----------



## ahmad mounir (5 يناير 2012)

اي كلمه شكر قليله علي حضرتك بجد شكراااااا وفي ميزان حسناتك باذن الله يابشمهندس

جاري متابعه اول محاضره وتجميل البقيه باذن الله وفي انتظار روائعك بشوق مشكورررااا


----------



## عمر عبدالله (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا ونسأل الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلدون المهندس (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
بس المحاضرة التاسعة الملف المظغوط لايعمل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالودود عبدالله (7 يناير 2012)

خير الناس من نفع الناس


محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## م.عطا (7 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 يناير 2012)

_عاشت ايدك يامبدع_


----------



## علي العمار (8 يناير 2012)

الف شكر وبانتظار المزيد .....


----------



## ابوالزود (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا" .. وفقك الله لكل خير !


----------



## مدني ابومهاا (12 يناير 2012)

Invalid or Deleted File
السلام عليكم اخواني تظهر المسج اعلاه عندما اريد التحميل على الميديا فاير ارجو المساعدة


----------



## علي الشلال (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك . . . وجزاك الله خير الجزاء . . 
وتسلم على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة .. وننتظر منكم المزيد... 
وشكرا


----------



## Ysmart (12 يناير 2012)

thanx alot


----------



## نبيل جدوع (13 يناير 2012)

دعاءنا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## امانى النافعابية (13 يناير 2012)

ماعرفت احمل البرنامج لو فى برنامج بديل للتشغيل مشكور الرجاء تنزيله


----------



## ragab selim (14 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## علي العمار (14 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## الاندلسى85 (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير لما انك تنشر محاضرات قيمه بهذا الشل الواضح ومفصل اللهجه اليمنيه واضحه لان اليمن اصل العروبه


----------



## الاندلسى85 (14 يناير 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسنات كل من ساهم فى نشر هذه المحاضرات


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد ونسأل الله ان يضع ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
اخوك م/ احمد


----------



## saalaam (15 يناير 2012)

أشكركم جميعا.............وربنا يعين على فعل الخير...........هذا شيء بسيط نقدمه لهذا العلم العظيم الذي نحن بصدده.....جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يتعلمون ويعلمون..​


----------



## civilina (15 يناير 2012)

جزال الله كل خير


----------



## Els3id Fathy (17 يناير 2012)

رائع واكثر من رائع


----------



## clother (17 يناير 2012)

كلام عالى والله يا نجم


----------



## عمرو اسامه الفوال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا - لكن اتمنى ترفق مع الشرح الرابط لتنزيل البرنامج ويا حبذا اذا كان staad pro 2011


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك لمجهودك الأكثر من رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## saalaam (19 يناير 2012)

عمرو اسامه الفوال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا - لكن اتمنى ترفق مع الشرح الرابط لتنزيل البرنامج ويا حبذا اذا كان staad pro 2011


 .

أخي عمرو....البرنامج موجود على الملتقى وبإصدارات متعددة....ولكن أفضل إصدار بالنسبة لي هو ستاد 2006...:12::12:

وليس هناك إصدار 2011....فقط هناك نوع من التحديث للبرنامج حيث آخر إصدار منه هو ستاد 2007...أو 2008...

وشكرا لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله ألف وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_karkor (19 يناير 2012)

thanks alooooot


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (21 يناير 2012)

اذا ممكن محاضرات مكتوبه جزاكم الله لان هاي صعبة التحميل


----------



## الراقي توب (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية مجهود رائع جداً..........


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (22 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## saalaam (22 يناير 2012)

مانع حمادي عباس قال:


> اذا ممكن محاضرات مكتوبه جزاكم الله لان هاي صعبة التحميل


 

تفضل أخي أتمنى الملف هذا يفيدك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ekhytj2m3z4eq6​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 يناير 2012)

saalaam قال:


> تفضل أخي أتمنى الملف هذا يفيدك
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ekhytj2m3z4eq6​



 " دائما متالق " مشاء الله عليك ... :20::20::20:


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (22 يناير 2012)

اخي خلوف 
القول هوللامام علي ع وهو كالاتي 
اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابد واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (22 يناير 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
اخي خلوف العراقي 
القول للامام علي ع وهو كالاتي 
اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابد واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا


----------



## نيروووو (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا والف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا وزاد من معرفتك


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (23 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي


----------



## engelsayedgamal (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن سعيد (24 يناير 2012)

احسنت يامهندس وجزيت خيرا
هل توجد الدروس في اسطوانة في الاسواق اليمنية لان التنزيل صعب وما اسم الاسطوانة


----------



## Eng.Ahakim (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## saalaam (25 يناير 2012)

محسن سعيد قال:


> احسنت يامهندس وجزيت خيرا
> هل توجد الدروس في اسطوانة في الاسواق اليمنية لان التنزيل صعب وما اسم الاسطوانة


 

أهلا أخي العزيز....والله مش متأكد بالضبط....أنا أخذتها يوم كنت هناك....أنا إن شاء الله راجع اليمن بعد شهر أو شهرين....لو تمكنت ألقاك إنشاء الله بجيبهم لك....​


----------



## m m a (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أكرم النحال (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ham77 (27 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المحاضرات الاكثر من رائعة.
*


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
من افضل الشروحات الي شفتها
ستكون لك ذخر يوم القيامة انشاء الله


----------



## Pro.Eng (27 يناير 2012)

لو تعطونا رابط البرنامج من فضلكم 
وجوزيت خيراً يا صاحب الموضوع


----------



## عمادمباركي (28 يناير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (28 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا محاضرات رائعة وقيمة


----------



## حيدر فرحان (28 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سين ميم (28 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع جداً و مهم لكل مهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed43535 (1 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baio210 (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شام عامر (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وابقاق الله علماً وفخراً للهندسه والمهندسين


----------



## ibrahem nenga (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا يا هندسه


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك اللة خير وثانيا اذا ممكن اعادة رفع المحاضرة التاسعة اكون ممنون الك
اخوك م.مخلد


----------



## م-عبدالرحمن مثنى (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## شام عامر (7 فبراير 2012)

تستحق الشكر الكتيير بش مهندس
مشكورين
الله يعطيك العافيه
​


----------



## spook2013 (7 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ibrahem nenga (7 فبراير 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## دوخي نذير (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## شام عامر (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
​


----------



## civil love (9 فبراير 2012)

الف الف الف الف الف مليار تريليون شكرا على هذا الشرح الرائع

بارك الله بك وبصاحب الشرح 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 فبراير 2012)

thank u


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

#####


----------



## mansr (11 فبراير 2012)

ما فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه صوووووت.... الصوت مش واضح....!!!!!!!!


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع يستحق التثبيت اكثر من ذلك لكن نستاذنكم في فك التثبيت لاتاحة الفصة لشروح اخرى ...ازدحمت الصفحة بالمواضيع المثبتة والحمد لله


----------



## محسن سعيد (15 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يامهندس وجزيت خيرا


----------



## saadmuhsen (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
لكن هناك تناقض في تسمية الملفات حيث هنال 25 ملف بس عندما تنزل يطلع 27 وينقص الملف 18 و 22


----------



## توفيق درز (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وحعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## albasiony (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (5 مارس 2012)

نريد يا باشا ملف المسقط للمشروع بالاوتوكاد الذى تم الشرح علية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 مارس 2012)

هناك اختلاف بين اسم المحاضرة في مشاركتك و اسمها في الميديافاير هل هذا شيء عادي ام ان هناك محاضرات مفقودة حيث لاحظت ات تسلسل المحاضرات يصل عند التسلسل 17 ثم بعده المحاضرة 19 الرجاء توضيح ذلك


----------



## mansr (8 أبريل 2012)

شرح رائع...

ممكن اسم المهندس المحاضر وهل توجد شروحات اوخري لهذا المهندس لبرامج هندسيه غير الاستاد...؟؟؟

وتفضل بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (13 أبريل 2012)

اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك وصاحب هذا العمل ان شاءالله ...


----------



## المهندس الامين (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوليث (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بانتظار المزيد


----------



## boushy (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك وصاحب هذا العمل ان شاءالله ... 
​


----------



## omar iraqi (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدهيبه (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الله المهندس الشارح كل خير


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
اعتقد ده افضل شرح ل staad pro موجود فيديو
تحياتي لك


----------



## aymnengineer (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن المحاضرة رقم 9 مفقودة


----------



## freedom2000 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_saliem (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## the pump (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اعادة رفع الحلقة التاسعة لو سمحتم


----------



## zine eddine (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه

الرابط الحلقة التاسعة فسد
ارجوا اعادة الرفع 
السلام عليكم


----------



## amina1990 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

18--22--9 
هذه الحلقات مفقودة يحبب رفعها حتى يكتمل الفهم و المنفعة العامة
جزاك خيرا


----------



## ArSam (6 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة وللمعلومية ان من اسس برنامج الاستاد أساسا هم مهندسين مدني من القارة الهندية وكان ذلك في بداية الثمانينات ، وعلى ما أظن انهم مسلمين وكان مقرهم في سانفرانسيسكو بأمريكا حيث قمت بزيارتهم يوما ما ، والشركة الحالية Bentley على ما يبدوا انها اشترت الحقوق منهم منذ زمن ، وعملت على تطويره بمراحله الأخيره هذا وتنوي هذه الشركة قريبا بانتاج جيل جديد من البرنامج تحت سلسلة ستاد إكس يمتاز بسهولة اكثر هو الآن تحت التجربة.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (6 فبراير 2013)

ArSam قال:


> على فكرة وللمعلومية ان من اسس برنامج الاستاد أساسا هم مهندسين مدني من القارة الهندية وكان ذلك في بداية الثمانينات ، وعلى ما أظن انهم مسلمين وكان مقرهم في سانفرانسيسكو بأمريكا حيث قمت بزيارتهم يوما ما ، والشركة الحالية Bentley على ما يبدوا انها اشترت الحقوق منهم منذ زمن ، وعملت على تطويره بمراحله الأخيره هذا وتنوي هذه الشركة قريبا بانتاج جيل جديد من البرنامج تحت سلسلة ستاد إكس يمتاز بسهولة اكثر هو الآن تحت التجربة.


*جزاك الله خير .
صراحة البرنامج(ستادبرو), هو برنامج جيد ومعتمد في العراق بشكل كبير جدا كخيار اول من قبل جميع الدوائر الهندسية الرسمية, ولكن به عدة محددات عند تعريف الاحمال الافقية(رياح او زلازل) وتعريف جدران القص فيه مزعج, وتقريبا ستحتاج الى التعامل بكثرة مع staad editor لتعديل بعض الاوامر او الاحمال , وذلك لعدم امكانية تعديلها بشكل رسومي من الواجهة الرئيسية .
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## ArSam (6 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك على مداخلتك الطيبة ما اكتمل شيئ الا انتهى وشكواك من المصاعب هي في محلها ، وبالطبع ارضاء كل الأذواق غاية صعبة وهذه هي صناعة البشر ، عسى ان يكون الجيل الجديد يحلحل ويسهل كثير من هذه المصاعب،لك تقديري.


----------



## محمد المدلول (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك فعلا محاضرات قيمة وشرح وافي


----------



## Dalia Amid (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد من شركة Amid courses اعمل كا training coordinator واود ان اقدم لكم كافة المعلومات عن الشركة وعن الكورسات لدينا في السلامة والصحة المهنية Location:	15 Tehran Square, Dokki, Giza, EgyptProducts	_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الصحه والسلامة المهنية
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الجودة وحماية الــــبيـــئه
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة -ادارة المشروعات 
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة الطبيه وجودتهـــــا
_ جميه برامج التأهيل لمجال التنمية الذاتيه والبشريــة
والكورسات التي لدينا حاليا هي 
1-

الان مع Amid Courses 
البرنامج المعروف فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية |Health & Safety

----(HAZOP ) ---- 
The Hazard And Operability Analysis 
وهو التحكم فى مخاطر التشغيل و قابلية علاج المخاطر من حيث تقييم المشاكل التى يمكن أن تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر للأفراد أو المعدات أو البيئة 
هازوب :- هو الفحص المنظم لعملية مخططة لها أو موجودة من أجل تحديد و تقييم المشاكل التى قد تمثل مخاطر 
2-
تم فتح بـاب الحجز للمجموعة الثانية فى الفترة من 20 / يناير 2013 الى 18 فبراير 2013 لبرنامج.....
شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة الغنى عن التعريف لدى جميع العاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية " باللغة العربية " 
برعاية مركز "Amid Courses " 
الان يمكنك دراسة البرنامج و اجتياز الأختبار ايضا باللغة العربية
يرجى قراءة لوائح الشركة أولا و الشروط اللازمة للألتحاق بالبرنامج على صفحة المركز الرسمية لحصولك علي
شهادة معتمدة من منظمة " النيبوش " البريطانية
3-
.الآن بـ Amid Courses من أهم برامج الجودة الطبية الخاصة بإدارة المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية .. 
للأطباء البشرين - الصيادلة -أطباء الأسنان - أطباء الامتياز –اخصائيين العلاج الطبيعى والتحاليل- مديريين المستشفيات من الأطباء والإداريين- التمريض
4-
تتشرف شركة Amid Courses بطرح برنامج .. الايزو 9001 .. 
" التوعية بالمواصفة و المراجعة عليها " .... الخاصة بالورقيات و المستندات .. و نظم الأدارة ..
الهدف من ادارة الجودة – الأيزو 9001 –
تعريف المشاركين بفهوم الجودة و تطور ادارة الجودة الشاملة، و اطلاعهم على البنود و المتطلبات الاساسية لنظام الايزو 9001-2008 و كيفية تطبيقها في مجالات العمل المختلفة
الفئة المستهدفة:

مدراء الدوائر و رؤساء الأقسام و مشرفي الجودة في الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية و الخدماتية بالاضافة للمهندسين الصناعيين و الكيماويين
محاور الدورة و مفهوم ادارة الجودة:
لمزيد من المعلومات او الحجز يرجي مراسلتي 
وشكرا علي تعاونكم معنا 
AMID COURSES COMPANY


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (12 يونيو 2013)

بــارك الله فيك ...
وجــزاكـ الله عنّا كل خير ...
مجهود طيب و تسجيل رائع و الدعاء موصول لصاحب التسجيل ..


----------



## محمودشمس (17 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر وبانتظار المزيد.........​


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## aymnengineer (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وحتى صوته رائع جدا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزا الله خيرا 
روابط اخرى دعما للموضوع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nnMvTz


http://www.gulfup.com/?htWNm1


http://www.gulfup.com/?BVJUjE


http://www.gulfup.com/?6nZyZi


http://www.gulfup.com/?WNDNJF


http://www.gulfup.com/?F43SiA


http://www.gulfup.com/?TU9DH8


http://www.gulfup.com/?hVeOU1


http://www.gulfup.com/?K6MauA


http://www.gulfup.com/?P2LMM8


http://www.gulfup.com/?zCHghU


http://www.gulfup.com/?DvaKQe


http://www.gulfup.com/?Yxb5ur


http://www.gulfup.com/?K9ImSb


http://www.gulfup.com/?msFeIC


http://www.gulfup.com/?AFLFtx


http://www.gulfup.com/?7czVvb


http://www.gulfup.com/?ljtBoq


http://www.gulfup.com/?9dzYE9


http://www.gulfup.com/?SFwdTH​


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شرح عملي رائع .. استفدت جدا منه


----------



## ALIENG2000 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (30 أكتوبر 2014)

up


----------



## abdelbaky (30 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (30 أكتوبر 2014)

فعلا محاضرات عملية رائعة


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (22 ديسمبر 2014)

دروس عملية رائعة


----------

